

May 6 Flash Crash and Its Causes - drtse4
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704631504575531913095029080.html

======
drtse4
And after 4 months still no new regulations (or measures to ensure this
doesn't happen again) have been introduced. Be sure to check out the
interactive graph with the sequence of events.

